# Jar Datei starten



## vaporizer (11. April 2004)

Hallo 

also ich hab folgendes gemacht
hab in eclipse ein projekt exportiert zu einer jar datei
und will diese nun starten
irgendwie scheint dies aber nicht zu funktionieren
wenn ich die jar Datei anklicke dann entpackt er sie mir
wieder zurück in die class und java Datein.
hab übrigens Linux Suse9.0
Auch die jar datein die ich damals unter Windows gemacht habe
die unter windows auch gelaufen sind, die nimmt er mir auch nicht mehr
wenn ich die Datein im Linux anklicke dann entpackt er sie mir...
woran kann das liegen?

Schöne Grüße von vaporizer


----------



## steff aka sId (11. April 2004)

du musst glaube ich die .jar dateien mit der javac.exe verknüpfen dann sollte es funktionieren.
Greetz Steff


----------



## Thomas Darimont (11. April 2004)

Hallo!


```
C:\>mkdir javaTest

C:\>cd javaTest

public class HalloTest{
    public HalloTest(){}
    public static void main(String[] args){
        System.out.println("Hallo Welt!");
    }
}

C:\javaTest>javac HalloTest.java

C:\javaTest>java HalloTest
Hallo Welt!

C:\javaTest>edit Manifest.mf
Main-Class: HalloTest

(Nach dem HalloTest einmal Enter drücken) ...

C:\javaTest>jar -cvfm Test.jar  Manifest.mf HalloTest.class
Manifest wurde hinzugef³gt.
Hinzuf³gen von: HalloTest.class(ein = 423) (aus= 288)(komprimiert 31 %)

C:\javaTest>java -jar Test.jar
Hallo Welt!

C:\javaTest>
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## Maksmus (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

also ich versuche jetzt schon seit längeren es hinzubekommen. Es will allerdings nicht ganz klappen,

Wenn ich wie im hier im Bsp erwähnt, die jar file erstelle, funktioniert es wunderbar.

Versuche ich das gleiche jetzt aber vom unterordner aus. also hier im bsp c:\

klappt es nicht mehr...


mein manifest datei sieht so aus:
Main-Class: javaTest.HalloTest


dann kommt
jar -cvfm Test.jar  Manifest.mf javaTest

die Jar.Datei wird erstell.
und wenn ich mir diese mit jar -tf anschaue sieht es eigentlihc auch ganz gut aus.

wenn ich sie aber ausführen will kommt folgender Fehler:
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError:...........



hat jemand durch zufall einen kleinen guten Rat

vielen dank


p.s. achja sorry wegen leichenschändung


----------

